# fluorocarbon leader



## parkstreet1234

I read that the guy who caught the record striper was using "florocarbon leader". Can anyone school me on how to tie this? I am using 80lb line, so should I use 80 lb leader? Are there different types? I saw some that almost looked like yarn. Right now I just use a strand of my 80lb line for a leader. Not sure if this is a mistake or not.


----------



## Shooter

What in the world are you fishing for that ya need 80lb line ???

Most guys fishing the east coast that are after Stripers and such use 17 to 20 lb test and when casting heavy lead use 50 shock leader. Fluorocarbon is mainly used for tieing to lures and such, they say the fish dont see it as well and can be used as a shock leader.


----------



## parkstreet1234

I actually started out using very thick 40lb mono, until one day regular blues were running. The blues were everywhere, as they hit the line, they must have been biting it because they were cutting through the mono faster then a sharp knife through hot butter after each one I caught and tried to reel in. And not just once, I was pretty much never going to let that situation happen again. I fish sandy hook (SH) from the surf now, and sometimes I hook up with some nasty sharks that really put up a fight. Most of the people who fish there are using at least 50lb braid from what I know.


----------



## parkstreet1234

i picked up a few of these....

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...th-Ball-Bearing-Swivel/product/10211226/42304


----------



## RuddeDogg

"Most guys fishing the east coast that are after Stripers and such use 17 to 20 lb test and when casting heavy lead use 50 shock leader. Fluorocarbon is mainly used for tieing to lures and such, they say the fish dont see it as well and can be used as a shock leader."

I for one usually use 17lb mono with 50lb Power pro on top. Just started using a shock leader and I am still NOT sold on the idea yet.


----------



## parkstreet1234

I guess I am Mr. Overkill now  Which brand of shock leader? Homemade? I just got 80lb, but i have not tried it out yet. I have it because Power Pro 50lb line was defective and they send me the 80 lb. I have never had any problems casting the 50 lb power pro..... With braid I can really feel everything because it seems to have very little play.


----------



## Smittroc

Wire leader would probably work best for the blues and sharks. I like to use 20lb for Striper with about a 30lb flouro leader. Works out well for me.


----------



## RuddeDogg

The only time I use fluro is for Tuna fishing as they have impeccable eye sight.


----------



## Shooter

OK so now The rest of the story comes to light. Your fighting blues and sharks and other such critters with teeth. Were the blues biting threw the line half way up or right at the hook? and sharks will bite threw wire leader if they get their chompers turned just right. If your fishing for Stripers and just happen to get into the blues and sharks then there isn't much help but if they are what your going after then we can do a whole thread on rigs just for them.

The only reason we use 50lb shock leader here is because of the 8oz and sometimes more sinkers we have to use to hold bottom (lordy the older I get 4s and 6s sound so much better) but when we do get a hog on the end of the line it is so much easier to wrap your hand around a 50lb test mono and drag it up out of the wash.


----------



## parkstreet1234

I am thinking of giving wire a go. If blues are really running, they will cut your line in the center. I saw how to tie knots on hooks using wire, and perhaps double Uni is good for connecting mono and wire. But what about Braid to wire? Double Uni knot also? I am kinda in experimenting mode with building my own rigs. Another time I bought a bluefish rig, and it had a black plastic wire looking thing. Luckily it did not break with a blue, it broke on a skate while I was pulling it in to the shore.


----------



## RuddeDogg

I have t be honest, in my opinion unless you are using 60lb vinyl coated wire and good sized blue will bite through the wire or mono. I have had blues bite through 80lb and 100lb mono. Even the 60lb wire isn't a fail safe.


----------



## parkstreet1234

I will use 80lb braid, with 80lb floro leader, and 100 lb swivels  Maybe I will reel in a car...


----------



## RuddeDogg

parkstreet1234 said:


> I will use 80lb braid, with 80lb floro leader, and 100 lb swivels  Maybe I will reel in a car...


Lol.


----------



## solid7

RuddeDogg said:


> The only time I use fluro is for Tuna fishing as they have impeccable eye sight.


Almost anything in clear water is good cause for fluoro. Pompano and snook top my list of critters with good eyes. When they aren't biting fiercely, it's the deciding factor.

Now, that being said - I fish 80 lb. leaders for any hook size that I fish which is over 5/0. Blues damage 40lb to the point of failure, (not a clean cut but lots of hanging curlies) and 80 lb. seems to be the good compromise, before stepping up to wire. It's hard as **** to tie, but it can be done. I snell mine (5 turns) to the hooks, and use a 3 wrap Trilene knot to tie into the swivel. You need a good set of pliers to set the trilene knot decently. (don't use your teeth!)


----------



## parkstreet1234

Went out again Friday to SH night fishing. I am very glad I had the 80lb. There must have been a school of skates that day. I hooked 2 HUGE skates at the same time on my high low rig. It really did feel like I was reeling in a big block engine. I purposely pulled them into the surf just to see how the line held up. It held up wonderfully, I was using no leader, just the 80lb line. I bought new florocarbon leader that say they are rated to 100lbs. I dont know if I believe it, but I am going to try them out. I filet 2 skates and plan to cook them  I have never experience so many skates, thats all I was doing was hooking and unhooking skates all night. 

I should have switched to using lures only, but I have not invested in waders yet, which makes it difficult  

From my research wire is not going to be an option for me. It's very visable and hard to work with.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Well ya know park I have said it before, go with what works for you.


----------

